# So much for series links being improved...



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

I have a SL to record Boston Public, which is on twice a day (10am and 3pm). Reset all my SLs last night as Earl recommended after the update, and tomorrow's 3pm episode is NOT in the TDL and is NOT marked as to record in the guide.


----------



## pcolag8r (Nov 10, 2005)

Per Earl's post, he said that this update (10AF) does not address the SL issue. It addresses the reliability of recording items that are in the to-do list. A soon to be released update is supposed to be a major step forward in fixing the SL problem.

Also, give the TDL a little time. I've noticed sometimes it takes a while for the TDL to completely update.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Just to be fair....

I did say that deleting and readding your SL, should force the new code to take affect for a particular program.

Well this would be the the third case that it didn't work. (but there have been many others including on my own system where it did work).

Until I get an answer back...... my educated guess is this.....
The internal todo list, had an damaged entry for your Boston Public for tomorrow... and deleting the SL may not clear the entry... so basically that particular episode recording is stuck in limbo until the calandar cleanup job comes along and cleans up old scheduled recordings.

Going forward... For the next 14 days I am going to go by that rule... because after that, the entire guide data should have recycled through the box.

I know it isn't the greatest of solutions...... 

I am sorry you are having problems... I do hope RBJ's assesmment is true, that the R15 just hasn't scheduled your tomorrows recordings yet.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Here's my honest opinion on this:

This box will NEVER be completely reliable until it takes EVERY SINGLE INSTANCE of the show you're setting up a series link for, puts it in the TDL, and does this IMMEDIATELY upon entering a series link (and of course checks EVERY DAY to see if new instances are there, but that's another story). 

Even if it took every instance of the show for one day and put it in the TDL, then refilled the TDL the next day using the same process (scanning the series links and adding any instances for that day), and so on, that would be acceptable...but the R15 doesn't even seem to do that. 

The R15 still doesn't do that, and it obviously can't with the hard limit of 100 items in the TDL. I think that cap is causing more problems than anything...

We shall see if it does in fact end up adding tomorrow's 3pm episode of Boston Public to the TDL, but I won't hold my breath. The fact that it found the 10am episode tomorrow, and I believe every other episode for the next few days gives me little hope that it will suddenly see that it missed the 3pm one...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

What does it show when you look up the EPISODE list for Boston Public?

Does is show the episode in the list of episodes? And what symbol does it have next to it?

Is it possible that the 3pm episode is a repeate of today's or tomorrows?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I wonder in these cases where the epsoide isn't showing at all (within the next 48hrs) that maybe deleting the SL and then add a r) recording for that show, then delete the single record off the todo list and add the SL back. Maybe that will clear the flag?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I tried a couple combinations with another user last night.

Even trying to force a conflict for that time slot, didn't work...
The guess I have is that the internal todo list simply has a corrupted entry, and it isn't clearing.


The deleting the SL does work in a lot of cases... just not all the cases.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

I had the whole multiple recordings thing going on for Scrubs at 9:30 last night in my to do list as of yesterday morning. I decided to just see what happened, and it recorded fine and normal. I actually got the whole new episode at 9pm too, which was a nice change from last week.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

ajseagles3 said:


> I had the whole multiple recordings thing going on for Scrubs at 9:30 last night in my to do list as of yesterday morning. I decided to just see what happened, and it recorded fine and normal. I actually got the whole new episode at 9pm too, which was a nice change from last week.


I too had the multiple Scrubs for the second showing and just ignored it as I was home watching live. It worked just fine....despite the wierdness in the TDL.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> What does it show when you look up the EPISODE list for Boston Public?
> 
> Does is show the episode in the list of episodes? And what symbol does it have next to it?
> 
> Is it possible that the 3pm episode is a repeate of today's or tomorrows?


I didn't look in the episode list, but it is in the guide and there's no symbol on it (not even a single R)...and even if was a repeat (which it isn't, there are always two separate shows each day), I have it set to record both.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It isn't a "repeat" persay... (since techncally all the episodes are repeats)

it is a duplicate...

I saw this yesterday with the Dukes of Hazzard I was testing.
The episode that is on at 5pm today, is the same one played at midnight or something like that.... 
Since I don't have access to my unt right now, I can't lookup the bostom public to see if it is the same.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It isn't a "repeat" persay... (since techncally all the episodes are repeats)
> 
> it is a duplicate...
> 
> ...


Hopefully that's not what it's doing. I'd be afraid if you removed the one at midnight to resolve a conflict in the todo list that it wouldn't put the 5pm on there. I like that it shows you that it will possibly record that show. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

There is an option in the Reset Menu where it will clear your entire to do list. You keep all your SL's but also lose favorite channels and a couple other settings.

Might be worth a try.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It isn't a "repeat" persay... (since techncally all the episodes are repeats)
> 
> it is a duplicate...
> 
> ...


I checked it on Yahoo! earlier, and assuming the R15 has the right data, they are completely different. I forget which is which, but one of the two daily airings is season 1, while the other is season 4.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Upon checking the TDL after getting home from work tonight, still no Boston Public for tomorrow at 3pm. I also checked a little farther into the future, and the TDL is missing several episodes at seemingly random days/times that I have SLs on. This box really is a piece of crap...


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Is it truly random, or is it missing all the 3pm (Season 1) episodes? Maybe they somehow aren't linked correctly with the Season 4 episodes. I mean, they should be, but bad data is always better than bad software.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

It seems to miss the 3pm one only, but most of the time it records it...it's also missing other shows at random, though.

One interesting thing though - before this update, I usually had a series link icon in the guide for a program, but it wouldn't show up in the TDL and wouldn't record. With the new update, not only is it not showing up in the TDL but there's no icon in the guide - this leads me to believe that maybe Earl is right concerning the corrupted entries in the TDL...but I really don't want to have to do a clear and delete to fix this. I have recordings I want to keep.


----------



## sjniedz (Feb 11, 2006)

Those of you who have a unit that recorded the 9 and 9:30 episodes of scrubs this Tuesday, I would be glad to exchange units with you. I can't get mine to work. : )


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Matty...

It doesn't help you right now... but I scheduled Boston Public last night... and checked the todo list today.

It is picking up both recordings.

So that is leading me to believe (more so), that you do have some corrupted records in there. I would hope that as a few days go by, that corrupted records find their way out of your ToDo list... and hopefully then... all will be well.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Is there any way to clear these corrupted records out without doing a full clear and delete? Like I said, I have recordings I don't want to miss - and obviously, just deleting them all via the prioritizer doesn't work, because I did that already...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

matty8199 said:


> Is there any way to clear these corrupted records out without doing a full clear and delete? Like I said, I have recordings I don't want to miss - and obviously, just deleting them all via the prioritizer doesn't work, because I did that already...


Someone can confirm this for me..... 
I do think there is a reset option that will delete your todo list, and sl list... but it won't remove your recordings.

I won't be able to check till I get home...
(I really need to consider getting a slingbox... just so I can do some of these things remotely)


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Someone can confirm this for me.....
> I do think there is a reset option that will delete your todo list, and sl list... but it won't remove your recordings.
> 
> I won't be able to check till I get home...
> (I really need to consider getting a slingbox... just so I can do some of these things remotely)


*Reset Defaults*: This will clear scheduled events and reset settings for Favorites, Parental Control, Audio, Display, Remote and Caller ID to factory defaults.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Interestingly enough, the 3pm episode of Boston Public was in fact recorded today (even though there was no indication it would be, in either the guide or the TDL, when I left for work at 8am). I give up trying to figure this box out...


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Maybe we need to accept the fact that the TDL is dynamic to the point that us humans should not be looking at it. But I guess if the R15 was doing was it is told, we'd have no need to look at it.

Also, maybe the R15 has a "behind the scenes" TDL that it uses to populate the public TDL even minutes before it has to do something. Makes no sense, but seems to be the case.


----------



## laxcoach (Dec 7, 2005)

The series functionality is better. After a month of Oprah not recording in our bedroom, it mysteriously appeared again ([email protected]). My wife was happy and pointed it out. 

I checked the software and it got the update on 3/21 at 4am. That was the first day Oprah recorded.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

OK, back to the box being a piece of crap...

Young and the Restless is a series link set to record each day for my mom - today's item wasn't in the TDL, but after my experience with Boston Public last week, I figured it would be added and record correctly. Nope.

So now, not only does the box not record things correctly, you can't even rely on what's in the TDL to tell you what it will record. D* should give EVERY SINGLE R15 CUSTOMER *at the very minimum* one free month of service...


----------



## Cap'n Jack (Feb 16, 2006)

matty8199 said:


> D* should give EVERY SINGLE R15 CUSTOMER *at the very minimum* one free month of service...


Thats a piece of cake to obtain. I called about activating a spare receiver (the receiver the R15 replaced) since a 5 year old RCA receiver died while on the job. Anyhow I said that the R15 was useless and the CS rep immediately gave me a $20 credit for 6 months on my bill. That along with my rebate that just arrived has puts me up about $140 on the R15. For that its a great VCR and not much else.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Cap'n Jack said:


> Thats a piece of cake to obtain. I called about activating a spare receiver (the receiver the R15 replaced) since a 5 year old RCA receiver died while on the job. Anyhow I said that the R15 was useless and the CS rep immediately gave me a $20 credit for 6 months on my bill. That along with my rebate that just arrived has puts me up about $140 on the R15. For that its a great VCR and not much else.


What number did you call? I'm frustrated enough now that I want to be compensated.
Now that "Must change channel" pops up even when I'm watching a recorded show. And it stops the recorded show to change channels...what's THAT about?


----------

